# eBay "Second Chance Offer"???



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

I bid on an item a couple of days ago and lost. I received an email today regarding a "second chance offer" for an item. That item's top bid was almost 1400 US dollars. My highest lost bid was below 900 US dollar. So supposedly the highest bidder(s) won, but for whatever reason did not buy the machine, so eBay or the seller went down the list . . . BUT I was the 7th highest bidder.

So is this too good to be true or it IS true and happens from time to time?

Anyone experienced eBay buyers/sellers will share their thoughts?

Consider the following:

1) My bid was almost 500 dollars off from the highest bid.
2) I was the 7th bidder. So in order for ME to get this second chance offer, the other 7 people would have to give up their chance...
3) The email about the "Second chance offer" was sent from the seller's email address, but in a very official and legit format, with all correct information.


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

I bid on an item a couple of days ago and lost. I received an email today regarding a "second chance offer" for an item. That item's top bid was almost 1400 US dollars. My highest lost bid was below 900 US dollar. So supposedly the highest bidder(s) won, but for whatever reason did not buy the machine, so eBay or the seller went down the list . . . BUT I was the 7th highest bidder.

So is this too good to be true or it IS true and happens from time to time?

Anyone experienced eBay buyers/sellers will share their thoughts?

Consider the following:

1) My bid was almost 500 dollars off from the highest bid.
2) I was the 7th bidder. So in order for ME to get this second chance offer, the other 7 people would have to give up their chance...
3) The email about the "Second chance offer" was sent from the seller's email address, but in a very official and legit format, with all correct information.

Thanks in advance for all the inputs


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

I wouldn't touch that with a hunnerd foot pole


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Ebay second chance is real, but what you described is likely a scam.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> 3) The email about the "Second chance offer" was sent from the seller's email address, but in a very official and legit format, with all correct information.


A real second chance offer will be delivered through eBay's mail system, although it may put the seller's email address into it, Go check the My Messages section of your ebay account. If the second chance offer is not there in your list of messages, you know it was sent outside the eBay system and is likly a scam of some kind. Report it to eBay 

Even if it came through eBay's system, it may still be a scam. Heck, if you don't have one powerbook to sell, you may as well sell the same non-existent Powerbook 7 times, right?

Be especially aware of suggestions that you contact or pay by outside means, not through eBay and PayPal.


----------



## mannypwife (Feb 15, 2005)

I buy and sell on Ebay but haven't had to use a second chance offer. When you say "official and legit format" what did it look like? Did it look like it actually came from Ebay (except it came from the seller's email address?). If it was formatted to look like it came from Ebay but didn't, I would say it's definitely a scam. Anything that looks like it comes from Ebay will also show up in your "my messages" folder when you log into your my ebay page. If it wasn't formatted to look like it came from Ebay I would also be cautious because I think all second chance offers are supposed to go through the ebay messaging system.

Did you read up on them here?
http://pages.ebay.ca/help/sell/personal_offer.html

Also, I found a discussion topic on the community boards that seems to imply that genuine second chance offers come through ebay (therefore should be found in your "my messages" folder when you log into your my ebay page).
http://forums.ebay.ca/thread.jspa?messageID=300532358&forumID=9#300532358

I would be very skeptical if I were you. It doesn't seem like they should be emailing you directly. I could be wrong, as I said, I haven't had to use them before, but they may either be a scam, or they are trying to avoid paying final value fees on the item by going directly to you.

Good luck


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

I've had a second chance offer before and rebid for the item and won. It did come from eBay and it had all the item details and what not. As long as it comes from eBay you'll be fine.

Trev


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

TrevX said:


> I've had a second chance offer before and rebid for the item and won. It did come from eBay and it had all the item details and what not. As long as it comes from eBay you'll be fine.
> Trev


As long as it comes from eBay, it comes from eBay. It isn't proof of legitimacy, whereas a 'second chance' coming from outside eBay is presumptive proof of a scam.

It could still be a scammer operating a hijacked eBay account, or an eBay seller selling non-existent items.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

You wanna borrow my eleven foot pole to "not touch" this one?


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

It *was* a scam.

I forwarded the email to eBay and they answered, the email was indeed NOT from eBay and eBay has also forwarded this email to "aproperiate" authorities.

I had a sense that this was too good to be true... but dang, dual 1.8GHz G5 PowerMac for 850 US dollar................ would've been really nice.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I sold an item to a low-feedback U.S. buyer, who paid immediately, who wanted to use an alternate address and perhaps a family member's name (same last name, different first name). I smelled scam, so I invited him to get his address verified. Weeks later, he wrote to say I should mail the item to his original address and his own name.

I refunded all of his money and sent another invoice, repeating the instructions to use his original name and address for the shipping information. That way, when he pays again, having the correct PayPal info will protect me, as a seller.

If he doesn't pay again, that is, if the idea was to scam me and he didn't want the item sent to a verified address, then I'll be filing an Unpaid Item strike and using that "Second Chance Offer" as above. It can be legit, but again, it must come from eBay. Sellers can trigger the offer from their auction page. eBay does the rest.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

How many times does it take for people to realize that eBay is best avoided altogether?

Never used it and never had an issue.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> It *was* a scam.
> 
> I forwarded the email to eBay and they answered, the email was indeed NOT from eBay and eBay has also forwarded this email to "aproperiate" authorities.
> 
> I had a sense that this was too good to be true... but dang, dual 1.8GHz G5 PowerMac for 850 US dollar................ would've been really nice.


In a matter of fact, I think I bid on the *exact* same item not long ago, and also got the email. We went back and forth with the "seller", but finally found it was a scam by doing an IP search on the emails. We bid on two other items, and both had the same false emails sent about a "second chance".

Also, you know something doesn't add up when the seller says, "Pay using Western Union Money Order sent by USPS".


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Using SINC's logic, we can also avoid seeing bad movies by never setting foot in a theatre. But I like good movies, so I read reviews, talk to trusted people, and go to the cineplex, and I am seldom disappointed. Likewise, I have made over 200 eBay purchases, and feel I have been taken advantage of only twice, one of which was my first purchase.

Now if you'll excuse me, I've just been outbid on an auction that ends in 15 mins.


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

SINC said:


> How many times does it take for people to realize that eBay is best avoided altogether?
> 
> Never used it and never had an issue.


Sorry but I totally disagree. I have bought and sold many items through ebay and have been well satisfied every time. My feedback is 100% positive also.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

SINC said:


> How many times does it take for people to realize that eBay is best avoided altogether?
> 
> Never used it and never had an issue.


And you should stay away from it too ... maybe you should get off the computer because of possibility of a virus or worse ... maybe you should stop using a credit card because that clerk might swipe your ID ... 

So why do you have to jump in and say that everytime somebody says something about eBay? 

I have been using it, quite safely and successfully, for over 6 years and so have quite a number of other people. If you take your thinking and apply it to the internet, maybe we shouldn't use it because it harbors the worst of society .. but you use it everyday becuase I'm sure that you don't let the few bad apples that are on the internet spoil your enjoyment of the whole.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

JPL said:


> Sorry but I totally disagree. I have bought and sold many items through ebay and have been well satisfied every time. My feedback is 100% positive also.


Lucky you.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

simon said:


> So why do you have to jump in and say that everytime somebody says something about eBay?


Just passing along a warning to those who don't know how to use it successfully. Call it a public service.

I've had too many friends scammed, but if you are happy using it, carry on. 

BUT it is NOT without its pitfalls.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

SINC said:


> Just passing along a warning to those who don't know how to use it successfully. Call it a public service.
> 
> I've had too many friends scammed, but if you are happy using it, carry on.
> 
> BUT it is NOT without its pitfalls.


The internet as a whole is full of scammers, low-lives, thieves and others. eBay as a whole is pretty safe IF you learn how to use common sense.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

if you look on a previous post of mine, i was on the exact same situation, got 2 "fake" second chance offers, and a few days later, a "real" second chance offer. I bought the powerbook, made a great deal on it too.

so, always use caution on ebay, but i will continue to use it. But ALWAYS read the descriptions very carefully, because that is what you are buying.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

Here's a good story on a second chance offer scam and the scammer's interesting reply.

http://www.fortwayne.com/mld/newssentinel/living/13980893.htm


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

simon said:


> Here's a good story on a second chance offer scam and the scammer's interesting reply.
> 
> http://www.fortwayne.com/mld/newssentinel/living/13980893.htm


As unfortunate as this may be, the reality is she did contravene the ebay rules and "did the deal privately". There is no protection from yourself on ebay or any other like venue that I am aware of. All the red flags popped up in this transaction and she chose to ignore them, driven by desire for the item, and cast off her anti scam cloak. 

I still maintain that if the seller has positive feedback, the transaction takes place within ebay and paypal is used the risk is minimal AND if it goes bad you have recourse through both eaby and paypal, not to mention your credit card provider.


----------

